# What kind of intercooler should i get......



## BIGSAMO1 (Jun 11, 2008)

needs some ones help that nows... the best for the car. a big front mount or side mount intercooler upgrades.....
thanks...


----------



## Dubbed_Monk (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: What kind of intercooler should i get...... (BIGSAMO1)*

I like the AWE sidemounts ic.
If your looking for something bigger, there's also ER sidemount ic.
Both around the same price of 1,300. AWE comes with new ic scoops and i think the ER ones are additional if they have them now.
Not a big fan of frontmount ic on a S, so I can't say.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: What kind of intercooler should i get...... (BIGSAMO1)*

AWE's are nice SMIC's...
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=3572795


----------



## Flexia (Aug 11, 2004)

Go with FM, Those just look sick on the front with 4 pipes going to it. It will make the honda guys think a bit


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (Flexia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flexia* »_Go with FM, Those just look sick on the front with 4 pipes going to it. It will make the honda guys think a bit

The thing most ppl don't like about FMIC's on S4's is having to carve up and seriously weaken the metal front bumper.
That and Hondas will want to race you all the time.


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: (Flexia)*

oooh yeah!!! looking "sick" for the honda guys should be way high on the OPs list of reasons...








Seriously though *plenty* of power gets made using sidemounts.


_Modified by 2035cc16v at 10:30 AM 7-23-2008_


----------



## bigturboVR6 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: (2035cc16v)*

AWE, you can find them pre-owned for about $800


----------



## Gone.T.eightI (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (bigturboVR6)*

AWE SMIC's


----------



## Ephry73 (Feb 18, 2002)

Bump because I need to find this later 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

